# anyone have a 9mm laser bore sight?



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I am curious , and was thinking of dropping a laser bore sight into my lc9 to see what is going on with the sights, and what I am doing when I pull the trigger......Grouping is tight, but a little low. Don't know if I'm doing something, or if its the sights.
Universal bore sight will probably be too long for the pistol, I would have to use the "laser shell" type. 
If anyone has one of these (in 9mm) I could borrow or buy, let me know, thanks....Scott.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

never mind, Got one.


----------

